# NEW to carping....need gear?



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want to get the gear like the rest of the carpers use...check these out! I found this in the OGF market forum....lol

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=29475



Scott


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Creative!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There's also some great deals on carp stuff on eBay (click) too. Alarms, rods. reels, pods, etc. Just make sure the seller has a good feedback. I've bought plenty of catfish stuff off there & striper rods too.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

There's plenty of good carp rods on ebay too (click) 
Good topic on where to find carp stuff. :F

Are these new Fox warrior rods good ?? What TC do you recommend??  
Warrior rod link 
I'm just after some big carp. They are plentiful down here.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

mrfishohio said:


> There's plenty of good carp rods on ebay too (click)
> Good topic on where to find carp stuff. :F
> 
> Are these new Fox warrior rods good ?? What TC do you recommend??
> ...


 Jim, 2.5lb TC is pretty much standard fare for carp rods. these rods are 3lb TC and are a bit heavier. This might be helpful for bigger carp and might give you better control over fish too. So, basically anything from 2.5 to 3 is a good start. There are also 3.25 and 3.5 too, but those are probably overkill. Check out the CAG Forums, too. Some good deals can be found in the Tackle Trading Post and others are always willing to lend helpful advice. The Fox Warrior rods are Fox's lower end rods, but are really nice for the money.

Try Wackerbaits.com for Fox items
Try American Carp Society for other brands (Ak has one of their rods and it is pretty nice)


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

When I start loading up on tackle I will. What about pods? Are some better than others? Which one is the prefered one? I see some of those on ebay too.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like everyone's switching from Fox and jumping on the Delkim bandwagon. They must be alot better ?? Lots of Fox alarms for sale, some really cheap, $10.00-$15.00.
Why is that Tim ?? Fox alarm-cheap (click)


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

not me.. i'm searching high and low for some real bargain and will capitalize on it soon enough.. more to come later..  
as far as fox brand goes, nothing is wrong with them.. just another brand to me..  
and that MX alarm is pretty good, i got a pair and love it.. sorta..  
pods.. i would look for double post style as to single post style.. most of the new fox pods are design that way .. its nice because it doesn't twist when a fish takes off hard and heavy..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

or......... if you already own a bicycle that has the cables on the top frame tube, you will only need a couple banksticks, a goal post style "buzzer bar", and your choice of bite alarms .. AKA.. bikepod..


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Alarms:
Delkim is definitely the best. BUT, they are pretty pricey. You really don't need an expensive set of alarms. 

I know few others have bought some off brand alarms on ebay (from SquidJigWarehouse). You really can't beat the prices on these alarms. The only thing with these alarms is that sometimes they sound like bird calls. This gets confusing for the untrained ear, but Sean has it all under control. 

WackerBaits also sells their own alarms known as the WB&T alaems for $25. All you should look for is something with volume adjustment, and possibly something with tone and a second sensitivity setting.

As Ak said the MX Alarms are pretty good. That is what both of us use. They are the alarms that both of us use, but they are now $60 each.

Pods:
Check CAG for used Frontier pods. This used to be one of the more basic Fox models, but is has been replaced. If you are looking for new, check out the new Fox Horizon Pod from Wacker or maybe the ACS SS Pod. The Horizon is the pos that Ak uses and it is very nice for the money.


Have fun picking out gear and let us know if you need more help. Also let me know how the carp are biting on the Ohio I need some big fish waters within an hour of here.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I can make it yours for the right price. Cash & carry only.  Have to pull it with more than a bike though.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Jim, yes good deals can be found on ebay and other sources if you know what your looking for...lol.Its all in what your looking to get out of them.

As far as Rods go..
2.50 lb. Test Curve are for smaller waters , hardly any snags and where fish avg. under 10 lbs. and the biggest fish could be around 20 lbs. These are short range rods.

2.75 TC are the avg. for most and are a good all around choice for most anglers, but again not rated to heavy weights(sinkers) and will not tame wild fish in cover..unless you over load its rating with 20+ lb test lines.These are med. range rods.

3.00TC is best suited for hunting bigger fish...or waters where your chances for bigger carp over 25+ lbs. are great....plus heavier to help tame fish close to snags.

3.25TC and higher is for anglers that need to cast distance with heavy leads like 4-6 oz. or fishing the method. 
For FOX brand..its nothing different than Quantum, Abu Garcia, Shimano here in the States. They make some of the best tackle and cover all price ranges from cheap(beginners) to high end...again its all in what your looking to get out of them. I bought a pair of the Fox Warrior rods because they where the only 13' rods available in the heavier 3.25TC i wanted for long range method fishing ..where weights of 5+ oz are cast.

But if your not wanting Fox Warrior rods because you think there cheap or something i also have a nice pair of 13' 3.00TC Shimano Techniums that i highly recommend....but they run you around $150 ea. through a USA dealer.



Pretty much if your not serious about carping and fish waters that are wide open, no snags and are not targeting BIG carp...heck you can land carp all day on 1.75TC - 2.25TC rods no problem.

Same goes for alarms...theres no band wagon..most guys either use cheap alarms like the ones on ebay all the time...or they buy low end FOX ones like the M & MX....my Delkim plus cost $130 each...the next step up is $200. Fox also sells one of the best alarms the RX and has a choice or roller wheel or vibration...and has a built in transmitter...they run over $200ea. My Fox SX alarms will run you around $150 from the UK because no one here in the USA carrys them....but i still prefer my Delkims with vibration sensing over them....personal choice.


Enjoy your shopping spree Jim......Carp fishing offers a TON more gear than catting...its all in what you want.



Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i think its also depend on how you fish, each person has his/her own style of fishing.. i know some folks who would just horse in the fish.. granted, sometimes that action is needed to keep the fish on top of the water column, to stop them from running you to snags.. but i, myself kinda like to play them out a little.. therefore i am kind of partial to the medium action.. its what i use most of the time i fish.. i like the stiffer rods for when i am using my boat to drop the hookbait off at over 200 yds..


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I just have to ask, since most of us fish in Ohio and we're limited to only 2 rods... Is carp fishing so boring you need alarms to wake you up from falling asleep ?? I see those Delkims have remote alarms, etc, do you run home or to the restaurant and leave the swim unattended? Big Chessie keeps slaying huge carp on ultra light & sauger stuff too.
When I fish, I'm right next to my rods. I guess I'm having second doubts about the alarms. 
The rods I use now have handled fish up to 62#. I bet they'd work too.
Good info, I will get a 2.75 or 3.0 TC when I step gently into the bandwagon.


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Ak, I use 12 lb test for all my carping..so horsing fish is not an option..only fish i hunt that i go heavy on gear , line and lock down my drags are flatheads near snags.My 3.25TC's are NOT american surf rods that are like fishing with broom sticks...these rods are slim and have a sweet action..but not as heavy as some think...trust me with a 30+ lber on the end of the line they still seem to me there too light..lol...heck i'd use 4.0 TC if i could...but i would only step up to 14 lb. test....since i dont fish heavy zebra muscle waters. I guess to those that have only landed a very small handful of carp between 20-25 lbs. they wouldnt understand using anything over 2.75TC anyway????

Everything in fishing is personal preference and style...again its all in what your looking to purse and what you want out of your trips.


Jim, The remote transmitter option on the high end alarms is just an upgrade from the older sounder boxes, they had cords that connected the alarm to the remote. These were used by anglers who fish many days & nights on the bank and will let you know if you have a run while sleeping in your Bivvy(tent). Thats all, its not to free the angler to rome the full 200 meter distance range most of the new alarms work at....its merely a way to tie rigs, scout the water prepare baits(chum)or, eat, sleep instead of staring at your rod tips or sitting close enough to here the baitrunner ...thats all.
Also the cat rods you have would work...but so would a push button snoopy rods....but there would be no fun at all with your heavy , short cat rods....and for the ultra light rod question...lol...fishing a concrete area thats wide open compared to fishing a natural type setting is no comparison at all.....dont guys land 300+ lb blue marlin on 4-6lb test lines from boats.....its all in location man. But as some of the saltwater guys feel, playing a fish way over its time because of too light a tackle is not a good thing..and not good for the fish. I love a great fish..but there is a limit to what certain tackle was made and designed for...to me UL carping for big fish make no sense..no control over the fish, low landing % on big ones and your limitd to the rigs and baits you can use...plus your range you can effectivly fish is limited greatly.Also LARGE is relative to the angler...i know many who would kill for a 20 lber...some have yet to catch one..some never will...others think anything of 30 is big...huge is 40+ lbs...you wont see many 30's posted in here I know of only 3 over 30 caught in OHIO by an OHIO angler in 2004...so it depends on what you call a huge carp? 

Carping boring...only if you want it to be.....i rarely get bored....but then again i dont fish boring waters..catching 5-50 carp in a day that run to 20+ lbs. dont sound boring to me. Specially with 12 lb. line, long 12-13' light action rods..plus i dont use anything bigger than a #4 size hook for all my carping....again its all in what you want it to be. I know those who use 20+ lb test, drags tighter than they should be and they do horse carp in...but then again they loose fish to...or have a poor catch %. Heck lots of guys run 50+ lb super lines and that to me is WAY over kill....these guy also rarely catch fish over 25+ lbs.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

yeah..i know what yer rods feels like, i played with 1 while i was there seeing your order sittin there..lol tried to call you but no answer.. i like to see that new XTs they got out.
boring?? not to me either.. i'm just tired.... those freakin fish wore me out.. 
ps.. oh yeah.. my most used set up is around 8-12 lbs test mainlines too.. my other set are for mussels loaded lakes.. and yup, i beef it up a notch or 2 on them..


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

As everyone already knows, I'm a newbie at this carp stuff. AK has showed me alot of neat gear and stuff but.....everyone of my fish I have caught have been on 1 bass rod and 1 cat rod (and the 1 trip with a UL, just to say I did,lol I wish it was as easy as Riverrat makes it sound. Fish got wrapped up in the rocks 3 times lol) Even with my "stiff" cat rod, it was still a blast to catch fish with. I picked up a couple bite alarms and made my own pod with stuff I had setting around the garage. Seems like there is alot of options out there if you wanna spend the money. But I have had some of the most fun fresh water fishing ever with just plain ole everday gear and a little imagination. I owe alot to AK showing me the ropes and sharing his knowledge. I have been lucky enough to catch several 20+ lb fish thanks him. I hope to someday pick up some "real" carping gear but for now it still is a blast to use what I have and do it on a budget.


----------

